# Coach Seating on Sunset Limited



## Sean (Jan 1, 2016)

If I have a reserved seat from New Orleans to Los Angeles, do I have access to a shower on the trip? I know there are restroom facilities on the lower level of the coach cars, but do they include a shower also? Thanks for any help.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 1, 2016)

No showers in coach.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2016)

The only showers on the train are in the sleeping cars for use by the sleeper passengers only. But coach passengers can use the restrooms in coach to take a sponge bath.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2016)

You may also want to look into upgrading to a sleeping car for a part of your trip. Check out prices for stations that will give you maybe a meal, a few hours in a flat bed, and access to a shower. May be relatively inexpensive...


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2016)

That's what I do on long distance train trips - book a Roomette for only part of the train ride.

I don't upgrade once i'm on the train. I just book the trip that way when I make the reservation.

Beaumont or Houston to Alpine would get you, dinner and a shower, and breakfast and anothere shower the next morning.

Going from Ottumwa, Iowa to Emeyrville, CA - I book coach from Ottumwa to Denver, a Roomette from Denver to Reno, and back to coach from Reno to Emeryville.

Denver to Reno is about 25 hours and overnight. I get 4 meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner, breakfast) with the roomette and I shower twice.

On the way back I have the Roomette from Reno to Denver - dinner, breakfast, lunch, dinner.

On an upcoming trip on the Texas Eagle from Chicago to LA I'll have a sleeper from Marshall, TX to Alpine, TX - about 27.5 hours.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 9, 2016)

I suggest checking regularly the fare for the sleeper. If the date gets closer and there are few reservations, the price may drop. I check by checking for 8 people which will show up to eight rooms. I look at the number of full bedrooms (5 per car), the number of Family Rooms, and Roomettes. on the TE reservations are slow if you see 8 Roomettes, 1 Family, 5 Bedrooms. For example, for my next trip, the fare just dropped approximately 10% since I have not seen any movement in the last 30 days, but the adjoining days show limited availability and a substantially higher fare.


----------

